# ECHO TC-210 Tiller Bogs and Dies



## maximus01can (Jul 26, 2010)

Howdy,

Got a ECHO TC-210 tiller that's a couple years old. It seems to start and idle fine, but as soon as I go to give it some throttle it just bogs and dies.....I've tried with the air filter out to the same end. I will try changing the plug and see if that makes any difference. I have also put in fresh gas same as I run in my chainsaw and the chainsaw runs just fine so I don't think it's the fuel. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. 

Cheers,
Max


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

maximus01can said:


> Howdy,
> 
> Got a ECHO TC-210 tiller that's a couple years old. It seems to start and idle fine, but as soon as I go to give it some throttle it just bogs and dies.....I've tried with the air filter out to the same end. I will try changing the plug and see if that makes any difference. I have also put in fresh gas same as I run in my chainsaw and the chainsaw runs just fine so I don't think it's the fuel. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


Could be a little build up of old fuel residue in the carburetor causing this. May also need new diaphragms, they get stiff when the unit sits without use.


----------



## maximus01can (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah I hear ya, I replaced the plug and adjust the carb jets a little by the book and at least it doesn't bog and die on me anymore during throttle up. I think it'll be ok once it gets worked for a while as it was sitting for about a year without being used.

Cheers and thanks,
Max


----------

